# MND Peter MacKay launches the returned 1st Canadian Division



## McG (8 Oct 2010)

MND's speech of 07 Oct in Kingston on the stand-down of the CFJHQ and the resurrection of 1 Cdn Div:


> Today, with many important Canadian Forces units located here, including the Royal Canadian Military College, the Land Force Doctrine, the training system, Kingston remains a fundamental part of our modern military, our modern military’s numerous successes around the globe.  And today it’s my pleasure to see that the Canadian Forces are bringing a new dimension to that pivotal connection by reestablishing the 1st Canadian Division Headquarters here in Kingston.  The Division already has a rich legacy and an impressive resume of results.
> 
> Mesdames et messieurs, la Division a déjà un riche héritage.  Elle a été mise en place à certains des moments les plus cruciaux de l’histoire de notre pays.  De sa mobilisation durant les deux guerres mondiales et à nouveau à la suite de la guerre de Corée en 1954 puis encore vers la fin de la guerre froid pour entraîner et commander les composantes terrestres des forces canadiennes dans le cadre d’opération de l’OTAN.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (8 Oct 2010)

A Canadian Press article on the same vein........

 Army stands up new rapid deployment headquarters with an old name
By: The Canadian Press Posted: 7/10/2010
Article Link

KINGSTON, Ont. - The military has established a new headquarters for a division with a long history to handle overseas missions.

The 1st Canadian Division headquarters formally stood up on Thursday under the command of Maj.-Gen. David Fraser, who commanded NATO troops in southern Afghanistan in 2006.

The division traces its roots back to the First World War and has been disbanded and reactivated a couple of times.

Fraser says putting the organization back in place means that the Forces will be more nimble and can respond to future missions — be it combat such as Afghanistan or humanitarian assistance in Haiti — faster and smoother.

Elements from the Army, Navy and Air Force will be present at the headquarters, along with civilians.

"It incorporates a lot of what we learned in Afghanistan," said Fraser.

The unit of about 100 soldiers, engineers, military planners and logistics specialists will organize the rapid deployment of units to whatever trouble spot the federal government assigns.

It will operate under the direction of the Ottawa-based Canadian Expeditionary Force Command.

Although the army has been planning to re-establish the headquarters for months, the mission to Haiti last January gave the idea an extra push. The Conservatives won high-praise for the military's quick action.

Fraser said when he took over as commander in Kandahar he only had limited time to train and get know his fellow officers who helped direct the war in the early stages.

Having a permanent, trained headquarters that's able to pick up and go anywhere means the Canadian military will be ready whenever its called, he said.

The unit will also lead non-combat evacuation missions, such as the one out of Lebanon in 2006 and deployments conducted by the Disaster Assistance Response Team — DART.
end


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Oct 2010)

MGen Fraser? Wow...he was my Pl 2 I/C in Mortar Pl ( dating myself) and my Commanding Officer in 1997 in Bosnia.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Oct 2010)

Dear Peter:

First, the Royal Military College has nothing to do with 1st Cdn Div.  So you should fire the speechwriter that opened your speech with a bit about RMC.

Second, you didn't stand up a division.  You stood up a divisional headquarters - a new layer of staff to churn paper.  No new boots on the ground troops here.

Finally, there was already a joint HQ based out of Kingston that was subsumed into the "new" HQ you stood up.  Essentially, you came to Kingston to put lipstick on a pig.

Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## HItorMiss (8 Oct 2010)

Wonder how long it takes Fraser to walk his Div into an ambush them blame everyone else but his own dumb ass.... I give it a week!


----------



## krustyrl (8 Oct 2010)

No disrespect to dapaterson but I am just rolling on the floor at his comment...priceless.!!!   :nod:


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Oct 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Dear Peter:
> 
> First, the Royal Military College has nothing to do with 1st Cdn Div.  So you should fire the speechwriter that opened your speech with a bit about RMC.
> 
> ...




P.S.  when did you find the time to re-name RMC to RCMC?


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (8 Oct 2010)

Strength of 100 personnel.  It is PY neutral meaning no new PYs were created for this unit.  Therefore, the 100 personnel posted in (less those from the old CFJHQ) had to come from somewhere leaving vacancies behind them in their previous unit to be filled.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Oct 2010)

[ conspiracy theory ]

Peter MacKay is from Nova Scotia.

Stanfield's is from Nova Scotia.

Stanfield's makes red long underwear.







Sales of long underwear have been going down.

Stanfield's therefore has surplus red material.

The 1st Cdn Div patch is a red rectangle.







Therefore, Stanfield's convinced the Minister to stand up 1 Can Div so they could sell their surplus red underwear fabric!


Suddenly, it all makes sense...

[ /conspiracy theory ]


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Oct 2010)

I'll have Peter know I bought a 4 pack of Stanfield's from Costco just yesterday......hope this helps.


[I can just sense the 'split' I'm going to have to do later so I might as well have my fun before the work starts.}


----------



## SevenSixTwo (8 Oct 2010)

Saw this on Army News in August. Was wondering when it was going to happen. However, I didn't know it was only going to be a HQ.


----------



## McG (8 Oct 2010)

How are CFJHQ and 1 Cdn Div HQ different?


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Oct 2010)

Sprinting Thistle said:
			
		

> Strength of 100 personnel.  It is PY neutral meaning no new PYs were created for this unit.  Therefore, the 100 personnel posted in (less those from the old CFJHQ) had to come from somewhere leaving vacancies behind them in their previous unit to be filled.


So....no Mess Tin Repair Company (Mechanized)?


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> How are CFJHQ and 1 Cdn Div HQ different?





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Finally, there was already *a joint HQ based out of Kingston that was subsumed into the "new" HQ you stood up*.  Essentially, you came to Kingston to put lipstick on a pig.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Oct 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> How are CFJHQ and 1 Cdn Div HQ different?


Well, one is called "CFJHQ", and the other is called "1 Cdn Div HQ".  Other than that, and probably varying UICs....


???


----------



## Pusser (8 Oct 2010)

What I find interesting is they seem to have taken a "Joint Force HQ" and tagged it with an many-storied *army* name.  Sure makes those air and maritime components feel welcome doesn't it?  How does taking "joint" out of the title make it more joint?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (8 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> What I find interesting is they seem to have taken a "Joint Force HQ" and tagged it with an many-storied *army* name.  Sure makes those air and maritime components feel welcome doesn't it?  How does taking "joint" out of the title make it more joint?



Pay the man Shirley.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Oct 2010)

A truly joint HQ would be based in Vancouver.  But they'd get the munchies.


----------



## Brad Sallows (8 Oct 2010)

Where did the prior incarnation of 1 Div HQ go?


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (8 Oct 2010)

1 Can Div was stood down in 1999.  In 2000 the CF Joint Operations Group was stood up.  It eventually deteriorated resulting in the JSR and the CFJHQ.  2010 stand up of 1 Can Div.  Battlestar Galactica moment "This has all happened before and will all happen again."


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So....no Mess Tin Repair Company (Mechanized)?


Techno I want you to be the OC.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

Sprinting Thistle said:
			
		

> 1 Can Div was stood down in 1999.  In 2000 the CF Joint Operations Group was stood up.  It eventually deteriorated resulting in the JSR and the CFJHQ.  2010 stand up of 1 Can Div.  Battlestar Galactica moment "This has all happened before and will all happen again."


Loads of "enabling change" points to go around with that cycle, no?


----------



## Brad Sallows (9 Oct 2010)

That's about what I remembered.

I have a rule about "change".  Those who manage it, receive favourable assessment.  Those who create it, receive unfavourable assessment.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Techno I want you to be the OC.



I'll take that job - I looooove mess tins. I once had this theory that you can trace the beginning of the decline of the CF from the date they stopped issuing them... but I forgot  ???


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Oct 2010)

I also remember Major general Fraser as my CO (in 96-97 2VP).


----------



## gun runner (9 Oct 2010)

This whole affair smacks of a simple publicity stunt at the Forces expense, another classical case of 'open mouth insert foot'!Ubique :2c: :yellow:


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (10 Oct 2010)

How is this announcement a publicity stunt?  The MND (Peter Mackay or others) always announces a new or renewed capability for the CF. 

I suppose if you mean an announcement designed to attract attention to the launch of 1 Can Div, then it is a publicity stunt as per a dictionary definition.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Oct 2010)

Sprinting Thistle said:
			
		

> How is this announcement a publicity stunt?  The MND (Peter Mackay or others) always announces a new or renewed capability for the CF.
> 
> I suppose if you mean an announcement designed to attract attention to the launch of 1 Can Div, then it is a publicity stunt as per a dictionary definition.



He did not launch a division.  He (re)launched a Div HQ.  It's the difference between 100 staff wankers and 10000 combat troops.


----------



## Dwight Schrute (10 Oct 2010)

M Gen Fraser was my company commander in 3PPCLI in 89.  Smart guy.


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Oct 2010)

Dwight Schrute said:
			
		

> M Gen Fraser was my company commander in 3PPCLI in 89.  *Smart guy*.



Disagree 100%


----------



## Dwight Schrute (10 Oct 2010)

Perhaps he peaked as OC A Coy...........


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Oct 2010)

Dwight Schrute said:
			
		

> Perhaps he peaked as OC A Coy...........




Without wishing to be at all facetious, in my day (I've been retired for decades) one of our major leadership problems was that too few senior officers ever got over being company commanders. They found it too hard to focus on high level operations, logistics and policy issues in NDHQ and too easy and too tempting to _micromanage_ down in units - where they did not belong.

I do not know MGen Fraser and I have no opinion on his command abilities - at any level. But he wouldn't be the first to have found it hard to get out of the trenches and, *if* that is the case, he will not be the last, either.


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (10 Oct 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> He did not launch a division.  He (re)launched a Div HQ.  It's the difference between 100 staff wankers and 10000 combat troops.



The HQ in Div HQ is silent, much like the h in ghost.


----------



## rampage800 (11 Oct 2010)

Just what the CF needs, another HQ. I guess with that being said we'll see shortly enough if LGen Leslie is serious about "CF Transformation" and actually chops a few of these HQ's. 

The CF is starting to look like the Dept of Redundancy rather than National Defence. :


----------



## McG (11 Oct 2010)

rampage800 said:
			
		

> Just what the CF needs, another HQ.


Not another HQ.  This is more like Transformers because 1 Cdn Div HQ became CFJHQ and is now reverting to 1 Cdn Div HQ.

... and the Army gets to take it back from the .COM world.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Oct 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> Not another HQ.  This is more like Transformers because 1 Cdn Div HQ became CFJHQ and is now reverting to 1 Cdn Div HQ.
> 
> ... and the Army gets to take it back from the .COM world.



However, 1 Can Div HQ takes more PYs than CFJHQ did.  So it is overall growth in HQ PYs, to negligible effect.

Of course, the 400+ PY growth of the dor COMs under Hillyer needs a sharp reduction as well.

(And yes, just noticed I made a typo - seems my mind is having trouble distinguishing between Hellyer and Hillier.)


----------



## Loachman (11 Oct 2010)

Has anybody started a pool regarding how long it will last this time?


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

Sprinting Thistle said:
			
		

> 1 Can Div was stood down in 1999.  In 2000 the CF Joint Operations Group was stood up.  It eventually deteriorated resulting in the JSR and the CFJHQ.  2010 stand up of 1 Can Div.  Battlestar Galactica moment "This has all happened before and will all happen again."



JSR is still here now; and, guess what!!?? We're now double hatted (outside of belonging to a totally different Command [Div is "Land Forces", we're not]) to support the Div - so that previous comment about it being PY neutral is also off ...

General's commanding Div HQs expect, and demand, more support from an outside of it's own Command entity than do Cols commanding "mere" CFJHQs ... Our little CANOSCOM 1st line sp sqn is suddenly feeling like it's expected to be a full-blown Army Svc Bn.

I say, call in the Army to support it's Div HQ.  >

I wonder though, if the "push" to place Sp sqn under the Div HQ in the CoC goes through, who exactly will support that CANOSCOM entity that is CFJSR who are constantly on the go here, there, and everywhere overseas and at home?? We certainly wouldn't belong to them to provide sp anymore. Would they have to then go through NDHQ to request sp from the Army (ie ... a sp sqn then belonging to the Army vice our current CANOSCOM placement)? :blotto:

I can not belong to two different Commands can I?? How about we "can" all those myriads of non-deployable dot com HQs too while we are at it too --- that should solve all the manning issues.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

5 bucks says we'll see CFJSR go back to be 1CDHSR shortly. Div HQs need a Signal Regt for support, and there's none to be had anywhere in the CF.


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 5 bucks says we'll see CFJSR go back to be 1CDHSR shortly. Div HQs need a Signal Regt for support, and there's none to be had anywhere in the CF.



Oh, I don't disagree with you.

I can get rid of that ninja star that adorns my DEUs. No more 'accident reports" every time there's a parade.   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I can get rid of that ninja star that adorns my DEUs. No more 'accident reports" every time there's a parade.   ;D



I think the ninja star is pretty cool, at least its not a white shield with a red maple leaf that has a tendency to fall off making it look like someone was keen and painted the leaves gold.


----------



## armyvern (11 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I think the ninja star is pretty cool, at least its not a white shield with a red maple leaf that has a tendency to fall off making it look like someone was keen and painted the leaves gold.



That particular contract went by the wayside quite some time ago (at least 2.5 years). Anyone having one of the old, defective Command badges can exchange it at clothing stores for the new ones that don't fall apart.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That particular contract went by the wayside quite some time ago (at least 2.5 years). Anyone having one of the old, defective Command badges _can exchange it at clothing stores for the new ones that don't fall apart_.



...assuming, of course, that the local support base has them in stock, and that their clothing stores has hours of operation that permit normal people to get access, and don't randomly close for a day or so without notifying people through the base routine orders or by updating their website.   (CFSU(Ottawa) - this is you!)


----------



## ArmyRick (12 Oct 2010)

In this day and age of defence spending being what it is, why did we not "double hat" the Chief of Land Staff as Div commander? Seriously?

We have 3 understrength regular force brigades (in most armies 3 brigades equals a division) plus the "brigade" you can make from the LFC PRes (Each reserve brigade can at most put together a Battle Group).

Why do we need a commander for troops not on operations, another commander for troops on domestic operations, another one for troops on foreign operations? 

If I ran my house like this, I could have myself as house commander, my wife as house operations commander, I'll bring in my sister as household director and maybe one of my cousins to be house coordinator. We could all essentially do the same thing. The best part I only have 2 kids, but what the heck? Why not 4 leadership elements?


----------



## dapaterson (12 Oct 2010)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> The best part I only have 2 kids, but what the heck? Why not 4 leadership elements?



Obviously, you're not doing your part to contribute to force expansion...


----------



## McG (13 Oct 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> Not another HQ.  This is more like Transformers because 1 Cdn Div HQ became CFJHQ and is now reverting to 1 Cdn Div HQ.
> 
> ... and the Army gets to take it back from the .COM world.


Some interesting supporting information from the CFJHQ intranet history page:


> *History*
> *Simul Militmus - We Fight As One*
> Since the capture of Vimy Ridge in 1917, Canada's military has upheld the ideal "Simul Militamus - We Fight As One". Since then the Navy, Army, and Air Force has fought and won our nation's wars, protected Canadian sovereignty, supported our allies, and defended peace across the globe for nearly a century. Often this was achieved under joint operations command, and as we move towards the future, more and more operations will involve all arms of the Canadian Forces.
> 
> ...




... and more on the internet: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=1385


----------



## Journeyman (20 Oct 2010)

From the latest Maple Leaf:





> *1st Canadian Division re-established*
> by A/SLt Noelani Shore
> 
> It is said that the 1st Canadian Division (1 Cdn Div) *always stood up in time of need*, and that time came again October 7, thus making history.


 I guess I missed it; what was that pressing "need" again?


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Oct 2010)

"Leading change" bubble in someones PER?


----------



## jhk87 (26 Oct 2010)

I wouldn't go too hard on them. Having empty HQs is a long Canadian tradition that lies in the general separation between "force generators" and "force employers" that goes back to 1914, when the CEF was assembled separate from the Canadian Militia.

From what I can gather, 1 Cdn Div is an HQ designed with expeditionary capabilities in mind, basically, to go overseas and subsequently be filled by units generated at home. Now, whether this will actually happen cannot be seen. But at its root, it's not a bad idea, and it's always nice to see the Army tapping into its own history rather than using trendy American terms to name everything.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Oct 2010)

Yes, I understand the rationale; the number of General Officers in Kingston fell below that critical "half-dozen" mark. A new line-serial had to be created, lest we have BGens and MGens out panhandling.   :


----------



## McG (26 Oct 2010)

jhk87 said:
			
		

> ... at its root, it's not a bad idea ...


except that the idea and capability already existed.  There already was an existing deployable HQ in Kingston.


----------



## Kiwi99 (27 Oct 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Wonder how long it takes Fraser to walk his Div into an ambush them blame everyone else but his own dumb ***.... I give it a week!




Agreed


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (27 Oct 2010)

jhk87 said:
			
		

> ...it's always nice to see the Army tapping into its own history rather than using trendy American terms to name everything.


I agree with you.


----------



## brihard (28 Oct 2010)

If I'm allowed to suspecnd disbelief, reality, and bureaucratic static inertia for a second here, is there any reason for nearly all of the various commands not to be eliminated, and the entire field land force (including "joint" units operating on land, such as CFJSR) to be rolled into a no-shit 1 Can Div, and then use that CanDiv's staff to deal with things like expeditionary deployments, operational support, and all the other things that apparently manage their own command?

Why are the LFAs necessary? Could the respective reg force units not simply get 'be prepared to...' geographical AORs, and could the reserve units not simply be rolled en masse under the brigades for OPCOM purposes? Frankly, under a proper divisional structure I fail to see the need for land force areas- particularly when our land force is so damned small.

We go fully to war- 1 CanDiv calls the shots.

Expeditionary mission, such as Afghanistan- one of the brigades at a time is in charge; units are OPCOM or OPCON as necessary.

DOMOP- one of the brigades (or pick a size of unit; reg or reserve as appropriate) gets the lead, and resources are chopped as necessary. 

I see a legitimate place for CANSOFCOM to remain as-is.

I'm sure there's a million reasons why I'm getting this all wrong, but none of them are so intuitive as to jump off the screen and kick me in the face. We don't have a force sized like the Americans. Why try to approximate the plethora of commands? None of this ought to be outside the capabilities of a properly constituted army division. And if they are, is it not in our interest to make that the case, and at the same time eliminate significant redundancy and maybe throw some troops back to the fighting units?


----------



## captloadie (28 Oct 2010)

The deployable HQ in Kingston trained alot for deployment, but rarely deployed. Unlike their neighbours in the building, and down the lane. 

One also has to go away from army centric thinking, as the Army can't deploy on its own, nor do I believe it has enough support personnel to be self sufficient past a certain number of rotations. (Well, I guess it could deploy on its own if it used contracted sources, same as for support, but that would be silly wouldn't it?) I thought the idea of a joint HQ, and even CEFCOM if they were properly manned, allows the three elements to work together, saving face for all. Because lets face it, the Airforce or Navy don't want to be ordered what to do by the Army, they want to be asked.

My 2 cents


----------



## Greymatters (29 Oct 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Because lets face it, the Airforce or Navy don't want to be ordered what to do by the Army, they want to be asked.



... and vice-versa as well.

Thats actually kind of funny - no one in either element likes to be ordered what to do?


----------



## McG (20 May 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> Not another HQ.  This is more like Transformers because 1 Cdn Div HQ became CFJHQ and is now reverting to 1 Cdn Div HQ.
> 
> ... and the Army gets to take it back from the .COM world.


I hear 1 Cdn Div will be again leaving the Army and moving under the new amalgamation of CJOC, but not before the Div has been assessed as having met FOC.  This time, the 1 Cdn Div name will stay because the international community understands the concept of a division but was (apparently) a little confused as to what was a "CFJHQ" or "CFJOG".  The wheel will continue to turn.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 May 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> I hear 1 Cdn Div will be again leaving the Army and moving under the new amalgamation of CJOC, but not before the Div has been assessed as having met FOC.  This time, the 1 Cdn Div name will stay because *the international community understands the concept of a division but was (apparently) a little confused as to what was a "CFJHQ" or "CFJOG".*  The wheel will continue to turn.



This is probably not news to you, but most in the CF are pretty confused about the 'alphabet soup' formations too!


----------



## McG (11 Sep 2012)

Here is what the Div is up to these days:  http://www.thewhig.com/2012/09/10/ready-to-play-a-major-role-in-exercise


> *Major event, major role*
> JointEx largest training event since Rendezvous series in early 1990s
> 
> The 1st Canadian Division Headquarters is building toward a major role in what is to be the largest military exercise in Canada in almost two decades.
> ...


So, in a nutshell, 1 Cdn Div was created from CFJHQ (which was previously 1 Cdn Div), and it is now doing everything that CFJHQ was supposed to do but not the stuff that 1 Cdn Div used to do.  Too bad we are not going to see a new RV out of this.  It would be interesting to see two or all three CMBGs in the field together.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Sep 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> Here is what the Div is up to these days:  http://www.thewhig.com/2012/09/10/ready-to-play-a-major-role-in-exerciseSo, in a nutshell, 1 Cdn Div was created from CFJHQ (which was previously 1 Cdn Div), and it is now doing everything that CFJHQ was supposed to do but not the stuff that 1 Cdn Div used to do.  Too bad we are not going to see a new RV out of this.  It would be interesting to see two or all three CMBGs in the field together.



I think if the budget taps start flowing again we may yet see one. I haven't been in long enough to be on one, but it seems like an interesting concept.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Sep 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> http://www.thewhig.com/2012/09/10/ready-to-play-a-major-role-in-exercise
> 
> .....including the army's Maple Resolve exercise, the Royal Canadian Navy's Trident Fury exercise off the west coast of Canada and the Royal Canadian Air Force's Maple Flag exercise at CFB Cold Lake.


"...which is to say, each service currently has a planned and organized exercise already in the works. We are going to impose a nugatory HQ organization over top of these in order to increase the reports, returns, and visits, with an intent to increase 1 Div's bureaucratic micromanagement skill sets, with absolutely no appreciable gain for the units already being exercised."


[I picked a bad day to stop being cynical   :not-again:  ]


----------



## brihard (11 Sep 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> [I picked a bad day to stop being cynical   :not-again:  ]



What did you learn?


----------



## McG (22 Apr 2015)

And the wheel of change continues to turn, with the past always returning in some variation to be the present.

LFC's 1 Cdn Div HQ disapeared for the creation the CFJHQ, first under the DCDS then the .COMs.  CFJHQ then transformed to become 1 Cdn Div HQ back under the Army (this time bigger and branded as "Joint").  As of this month, 1 Cdn Div has again transfered under the .COM umbrella as a subordinate formation of CJOC.



> CANFORGEN 076/15 CJOC HQ 077 201511Z APR 15
> TRANSFER OF COMMAND - 1ST CANADIAN DIVISION HEADQUARTERS
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (22 Apr 2015)

...cue the Harry Chapin music...


"All my life's a circle..."


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2015)

Harry Chapin - All My Life's a Circle  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Apr 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> And the wheel of change continues to turn, with the past always returning in some variation to be the present.
> 
> LFC's 1 Cdn Div HQ disapeared for the creation the CFJHQ, first under the DCDS then the .COMs.  CFJHQ then transformed to become 1 Cdn Div HQ back under the Army (this time bigger and branded as "Joint").  As of this month, 1 Cdn Div has again transfered under the .COM umbrella as a subordinate formation of CJOC.



Now CFJSR will support a unit within it's own command.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Apr 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ...cue the Harry Chapin music...
> 
> 
> "All my life's a circle..."



Or, perhaps more appropriately, Dance Band on the Titanic?  ;D

Dance band on the Titanic
Sing "Nearer, my God, to Thee"
The iceberg's on the starboard bow
Won't you dance with me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5le92UmPmU


----------

